# Axle Seal Keeps Leaking



## harlowcamille (Dec 30, 2013)

I purchased a used 2007 Murano about 5 weeks ago. When I purchased it they stated the axle seal was replaced upon them receiving it. No big deal I thought... 2 weeks later I noticed there was a leak under my car. I brought it in, they said the axle seal was broken. They fixed it. The next day I noticed it was yet again leaking. I brought it back in, they again replaced it, kept it overnight, it started leaking again. They transferred it to another shop and had their transmission department replace it. It was returned to me a week later. Within 20 minutes of me driving it I smelt burning and noticed it was AGAIN leaking. I brought the car back to the dealer (not Nissan), they transferred it back to the transmission department, replaced the bearing and axle seal again. So that's a total of about 5 axle seal replacements in a little over 1 month. 12 hours after having my car returned to me I noticed that familiar wet spot underneath it and the burning smell - it's leaking again!

I contacted my local Nissan dealer who told me the replacement is covered under the CVT warranty. The service department stated they're either not replacing the seal correctly or there's another issue. I'm wondering, will this result in a brand new CVT for me? I'm extremely frustrated and frankly don't really feel like having my axle seal replaced weekly until someone can figure out what's going on. Has anyone else had this issue? What's really going on here?


----------



## GarthL (Jul 6, 2015)

I am in the process of replacing my axle seals on 2005 Murano and what I have learnt so far is the inner axle seal is a double interlocking type seal and when install they have to remain interlock or they will leak. This seal is on the passenger side of vehicle.


----------

